# Points Calculation - Need Confirmation



## amuaaz (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have a few questions about the calculation which I have done for NZ immigration points and I hope someone from this forum will answer them 

I'm 30 years old with 4+ years experience in System Analyst position.

Education: 
MS Wireless Networks from University of London, UK.
BSc. Computer Science. (Pakistan)

Wife's qualification :
Bachelors in Business ( IT )
5+ years experience as System Analyst.

Points Calculation:

4+ years experience: 15

Work experience in an identified future growth area (2-5 years experience) : 10

Recognized level 9 post-graduate qualification (Masters degree): 60

Qualification in an area of absolute skill shortage: 10

Partner's Qualification: ( Bachelors in Science ) 7 Level : 20

Age 30-39 : 25

Total Points: 140

Questions:

1. Is the points calculation correct? (I hope so  )

2. Do I need an assessment for my MS degree? (University of London is in the exemption list for assessment).

3. Please elaborate this question : "Was the work experience gained in a comparable labour market or an area of absolute skills shortage?" 
My answer to this question would be 'yes' as my experience is in an area of absolute skill shortage as ICT is listed under it. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Thanks,
Malik


----------



## VJ_KIWI (Jul 1, 2013)

amuaaz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a few questions about the calculation which I have done for NZ immigration points and I hope someone from this forum will answer them
> 
> ...



Hi Malik.. Please find the answers inlined..

1. Is the points calculation correct? (I hope so  ) Yes Correct..!!

2. Do I need an assessment for my MS degree? (University of London is in the exemption list for assessment). University is listed fine.. But your degree also listed under that university..? If your answer is NO, then you have to go for assessment..

3. Please elaborate this question : "Was the work experience gained in a comparable labour market or an area of absolute skills shortage?" 
My answer to this question would be 'yes' as my experience is in an area of absolute skill shortage as ICT is listed under it. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


Comparable labour market means, Comparable labour market - New Zealand Immigration Service

and Yes, since you have OR operator in your last question, you can claim points foe absolute skills shortage..


----------



## amuaaz (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi VJ, thnx for the reply...

On the immigration website, University of London has following programs listed.

BA, BDS, LLB, MD, BSc, BScBVM, BVM, MA, MPhil, *MSc* and PhD: 1977
BEng: 1982
BMus: 1991
MRes: 2000

Is there any other link which has the list of all disciplines studied under Msc ?


----------



## VJ_KIWI (Jul 1, 2013)

amuaaz said:


> Hi VJ, thnx for the reply...
> 
> On the immigration website, University of London has following programs listed.
> 
> ...


No Dude.. They will see the degree,.. Thats it..


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi Forum,
I am in tricky situation at the moment.
I have experience of 5 Years 10 months. While applying EOI, can i file it as 6years or do i need to wait till my 6years gets completed?
Any help or suggestions?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## VJ_KIWI (Jul 1, 2013)

indtiger said:


> Hi Forum,
> I am in tricky situation at the moment.
> I have experience of 5 Years 10 months. While applying EOI, can i file it as 6years or do i need to wait till my 6years gets completed?
> Any help or suggestions?
> Thanks in advance.


Thats upto you.. If you dont depent on that points, then apply it asap.. If that counts and crucial to you better wait till you reach 6...


----------



## indtiger (Aug 16, 2012)

thanks Vj.
I am dependent on that points.


----------

